# Tiny Model Scale Firearms



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2010)

I did NOT make these and doubt I will ever have the skills to do that.

It is a model engineering challenge to be considered.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_TeYqvpk-A[/ame]

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool, a lot more elegant than a fly swatter!

Chuck


----------



## Lorenz (Feb 17, 2010)

that's cool, 

is that not dangerous?

are there free plans on the internet from scale guns like that? (not functional)

greetings!


----------

